# Front Wheel Sticks, HELP!



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

My bike has suffered through the elements these past two years as I have been unable to ride and didn't have any room to store it, (I am sadly lacking a garage) I am finally able to ride again and have been servicing my bike, but I am a bit of a beginner... The one thing that I really need help on is the front wheel sticking when I try to spin it, it is no where near as free as the rear and I don't know what to do as the jargon on the internet just confuses me.

I don't want to start messing around with the rim brakes trying to loosen the wheel up a bit and completely ruin my braking system.

What can I do to loosen the front wheel, please help??


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Take it to a bike shop. Either your bearings are completely shot or your brakes are rubbing.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

whooooaahhhh...
you need to figure out why the wheel is not spinning properly. is the brake rubbing? is is the bearings? visually check and see if the brake is contacting the rim. if not, take the wheel out and spin it while holding the axle ends in your fingers. smooth but sticky? rough? check these things out and let us know what you find.


----------



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

It seems to be that the right brake pad gets closer and closer to the rim every time I apply the from brakes until it remains touching the rim and doesn't release, I would take it to a shop but I can't afford lots and it's not going to be easy getting it there so if I can fix it, then I want to at least try...


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Suzy said:


> It seems to be that the right brake pad gets closer and closer to the rim every time I apply the from brakes until it remains touching the rim and doesn't release, I would take it to a shop but I can't afford lots and it's not going to be easy getting it there so if I can fix it, then I want to at least try...


The caliper pivot needs lubricating but if it's been out in the weather for all that time then that's the least of your worries. Best get it overhauled at a bike shop - if the bike is worth the expense.


----------



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

How much does that usually cost? Would it be worth me just getting a new one?

Thanks for the help by the way =]


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Suzy said:


> How much does that usually cost?


That all depends on what neglect and wear & tear has caused.

This is probably what the brake needs. Use WD40 or something very sparingly so as not to get it on brake pads, rim sidewalls or tire, assuming this is similar to what you have -


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 15, 2005)

Can you post a picture of the bike or offer a more complete description of what brand it is? If you want a good "internet-only" opinion of what you're in for, we've got to know more...


----------



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

No it looks more like a linear pull break, I would post an image but it seems I don't have enough posts to be able to do that yet


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Suzy said:


> No it looks more like a linear pull break, I would post an image but it seems I don't have enough posts to be able to do that yet


No matter what kind of brake, it's either a sticky pivot (wherever it's located) or a rusted cable. Disconnect the cable and see if the brake pops open.


----------



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

It's a Venture Trespass mountain bike, with dual suspension, the wheel size is 27" x 2" I think, I measured them myself so I can't be entirely sure, I'm afraid that's all the information i can give you as I don't know enough about bikes to expand on that...


----------



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok so the brake didn't pop open when I disconnected the brake cable, does that mean that it's just a sticky pivot?

I'm learning a lot about brakes so thank you everyone for the help =]


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Suzy said:


> Ok so the brake didn't pop open when I disconnected the brake cable, does that mean that it's just a sticky pivot?
> 
> I'm learning a lot about brakes so thank you everyone for the help =]


It means that the pivot is sticky but the cable could be rusted solid too. BTW - as this is a Road bike forum I assumed the bike had road brakes in my earlier post. No matter though as the theory is all the same.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

Take a look at this link. It has some really good information on repairing. It evens show how to fix a flat

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog


----------



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok so how do I check if the cable is rusted, yes I only intend to use my bike for road work anyway, only for commuting more than anything, and cycling's a great way to get fit, or so I have been told.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

now that your cable is undone from the brake, grab the end of the cable w/ one hand, pull the brake lever w/ the other. cable should move smoothly. if not...yep, you guessed it. 
go make some random posts and then post a pic of the brake, too.


----------



## Suzy (Sep 19, 2011)

I've done all of that now and tested the bike and everything seemed to run ok so I took it for a short ride out to see if they would work whilst being ridden too, and everything ran ok, my brakes stopped me when I wanted them to, and the front brake didn't stick at all, so I am very pleased with that.

Thank you for all of your help


----------

